# HEAT is too much...



## Dario (Jul 17, 2006)

...inside my shop/garage and I can't turn anything!!! [xx(][V]

Hope some of you guys are having more shop time than I.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 17, 2006)

0 [V] [8D] [V]


----------



## arjudy (Jul 17, 2006)

I worked in the shop most of the day.  above 80 degrees (no AC in shop).  Thought I would jump in the swimming pool and cool off - HA!  The pool was 94 degrees today.  All I needed was a bar of soap.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />...inside my shop/garage and I can't turn anything!!! [!][xx(][V]
> 
> Hope some of you guys are having more shop time than I.



Nope I took 3 days off !! Its way to hot here in SE Mi [!]

BUT tommrow its gona be NICE hi a 83 NOT dang near a 100 errrrrrrr





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 17, 2006)

Turning.. Whats that? I have some equipment in my shop that looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope, we had Houston level heat and humidity today and it's supposed to stay with highs inthe mid 90's for the next few days. No AC in the shop so the temps are just too high. I tried to work for a little while this afternoon, but it was just too hot. I did manage to get a few tubes glued, but that's about it.


----------



## coach (Jul 17, 2006)

It is hot down here Dario?[8D]


----------



## Monty (Jul 17, 2006)

I was able to get in the shop and turn 2 pens this evening after supper. AC ran about 30 minutes before it was comfortable in the shop. Of course the lathe is standing in front of one unit so the cool air was blowing on me.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 17, 2006)

turned 12 pens on Sunday- 103 in Dallas, no ac in the shop. Turn up the fan, crank up a little Stevie Ray Vaughn, and have a good time in the sauna.......er, shop.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 17, 2006)

Heat and humidity here also, humid enough today to walk my goldfish before dinner[8D].  But I did get about 5 hours in the shop, of course that was at about 74 degrees with the AC running.  That's the only way I could turn for about 9 months of the year here, with an AC.


----------



## angboy (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to gloat!!! My shop was actually kind of cool today/tonight! It was around 100 degrees outside here[:0], but so that my main floor was comfortable, the shop ends up getting rather chilly- so I keep a light shirt I can throw on over whatever else I'm wearing! [][]

But maybe I shouldn't rub it in- I'll be moving in 2 weeks and I have no idea what the basement in the new place will provide as far as comfort for a shop. I may be posting a complaint before you know it, about the new place, once I actually get to see it and experience it! (If I do, feel free to remind me of my gloat here and then laugh!) [}][}]


----------



## beamer (Jul 18, 2006)

107 degrees today. 112 in the shop. Nope.

Gonna get up at 5am and do my shop stuff before i go to work.

Sawdust finds a way.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />I was able to get in the shop and turn 2 pens this evening after supper. AC ran about 30 minutes before it was comfortable in the shop. Of course the lathe is standing in front of one unit so the cool air was blowing on me.



Brag, brag, brag![] 

Actually when it's in the upper 80's the fan does a good enough job of keeping me comfortable. But with what we had to day I just couldn't hang. I was soaking wet just from the riding the Harley back home from work! But I'll gut up tomorrow or the next day and just do it.


----------



## Dario (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />It is hot down here Dario?[8D]



LOL...maybe I needto stay longer here to get used eh? []  Outside I can handle it...inside my shop is totally different.  Time toinvest on one of those high velocity shop fans.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 18, 2006)

105 today in Pleasanton,yikes!!


----------



## Pipes (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I got one it just BLOWS the HOT around ya LOL






http://affordablepipes.com/

http://affordablepipes.com/the_pen_stop.htm


----------



## bearfretworks (Jul 18, 2006)

I think the high temp was about 60 degrees F here today.  Really relaxing turning in the garage with the doors up, enjoying the sun and cool air, the aroma of PIC wafting in the breeze......

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess there are reasons why a basement shop is good! It is about 70 deg. down here! and 98 outside!


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 18, 2006)

Heck I dont even dare to try.  At work yesterday I was on the roof fixing the A/C and it was 95 and no wind!!!


----------



## Dario (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />Heck I dont even dare to try.  At work yesterday I was on the roof fixing the A/C and it was 95 and no wind!!!




You are ALMOST describing my shop/garage.  A few times I tried, the temp was like that...at 11 pm!!! [xx(][!]


----------



## johnson (Jul 18, 2006)

Last Sat. was 103 degrees, 93%humidity, 83 dew point and me dumb enough to go to work. I am a metalurgical fusion engineer {welder} and the stuff I work on has to be preheated to 200 degrees. When the kids I work with whine about the heat, I just tell them to go join the Army. "Can't be any hotter in Iraq can it? Can't be any worse wearing body armor and carrying battle gear can it." None of them have taken me up on it. Only time I get in the shop is after 10:30 pm when I get home from work.
Dale


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 18, 2006)

Yesterday it was about 100 degrees and I made 2 pens. Are yall proud?


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 18, 2006)

Today is supposed to be our worst here (Va.) it's about 9:30 AM now and were at at 80 deg. with 78% humidity already.  I think they said the heat index was going to be around 105 today.  to hot to bein the shop![]


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 18, 2006)

Am I the only one who has a shop with heat and air, and a constant 70F all year?? It sure is nice.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine is heated, just not air conditioned. But I haven't really needed it until the past few days. This too shall pass.


----------



## turff49 (Jul 18, 2006)

Russ,
Mine has heat and air. Just ast the wrong times of the year. Right now mine is heated and in the winter it will have cold air []
Brian where the heat index will be way over 110 today. 

ps: wished I was back in Alaska right now!


----------



## kghinsr (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine has heat and air I walked in one day and found rust starting on the tools, chucks and lathe bed its now an even 70 winter and summer
ken
slippery rock, pa


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Ken, if you bump into my friend in Slippery Rock Dennis G. tell him I said HI ! []
Go in his office and try and sell him some pens [] The tight wad can afford it []


----------



## kghinsr (Jul 18, 2006)

Anthony you have his email address and maybe between the two of us we could sell him one and then only at a discount rate. they just bought a new house ya know. 
ken


----------



## Draken (Jul 18, 2006)

Shop is in unfinished basememt, which is all below grade.  Makes it nice and comfy year around.  Plus with the dehumidifier running, humidity is only 35% all summer long.  Now if I could just get more TIME to be in the shop...

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2006)

Still 'thawing' out from the deep freeze of winter. No problem working in my shop with low 90 degree weather. I'm good in my not too hot shop.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 18, 2006)

105 Yesterday wit ha heat index of 113, last I heard. Worked 14 hours at work, no AC there. Supposed to be near the same today. The only turning I've done for a while is to turn the corner []


----------



## vick (Jul 18, 2006)

Going on over 2 weeks with no turning.  Even at night my garage is way to hot.  I am back to playing chess on my computer as a hobby until the heat get back under 100.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jul 18, 2006)

95 degrees tomorrow, been in the low 90s this week.  I installed a window AC unit last summer - so I'm at 72 in the shop.  

My problem is I need to clean the shop so badly I can hardly move.  Too many projects and too little effort to clean up. []

Roger


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Am I the only one who has a shop with heat and air, and a constant 70F all year?? It sure is nice.



Russ,

You may be the only one with the guts to ADMIT it, in this thread.

Surprised we have not heard from Anthony, I think his daily 115 should rank him in the top 5!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, started to post at 9:30, got it done at 11,  Anthony showed up in between!!


----------



## Dario (Jul 18, 2006)

Ed,

Actually, Anthony gave the FIRST response post []


----------



## Dario (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Am I the only one who has a shop with heat and air, and a constant 70F all year?? <b>It sure is nice.</b>




I BET!!! []


----------



## alparent (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't gloat about my tools, can't gloat about my pens yet. But I can sure gloat about one thing.....the shop is in the basement and I got central AC in the house so heat is never a problem....in fact heat is good.....I just tell my wife that it's much to hot to work outside, then I'm free to turn a couple of pens  []


----------



## alparent (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't get it? You guys can dish out a couple of hundreds of dollors to buy pen kist but you can't get an AC unit? []

Maybe there should be a group buy for AC units![]


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Am I the only one who has a shop with heat and air, and a constant 70F all year?? It sure is nice.



Hold that thought Russ. [] Come Sept, my new studio will be done and I can join the ranks of the comfortable turners. A/C, heat and 18' ceilings [8D]

I have turned 3 pens since Provo, and you guys saw them all, my reiview pens and that has been it.


----------



## baldysm (Jul 18, 2006)

I have AC and air in the shop. I dont want to dread going into the shop and sweating, being uncomfortable. That's too much like work...

I used to work in a die cast shop. No AC and no heat in Michigan. It was in the high 90's during the summer, on cool days. You needed a coat in the winter unless you were near a casting machine, in which case you had a fan blowing on you. Can't imagine working on a casting machine in the summer.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2006)

108* in Wichita Falls yesterday and the same or more today. My shop does have AC and Heat and I run the AC more than the heat. When Anthony reports 115, is that his golf score? We were the hottest in the nation, except for Arizona, over the weekend. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />105 Yesterday wit ha heat index of 113, last I heard. Worked 14 hours at work, no AC there. Supposed to be near the same today. The only turning I've done for a while is to turn the corner []


----------



## guts (Jul 18, 2006)

Was 110 here in burleson Tex.no a.c. in the shop but i turned (up) a few anyway without any problems.[]


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 18, 2006)

Man you guys are comitted!!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess we are paying for all those times during the winter when we were out in shorts and t-shirts laughing at all you guys saying it was too cold to be in the shop. 
I would say my shop is well over 120 when I get home from work. If I get out there early in the morning and get the cooler going I can turn for quite a few hours, but once the shop gets heat soaked I can't get it cooled off. My weekend mornings are normally dedicated to yard work [!][!] and when I finish I really don't feel like doing much.


----------



## HiTekRedNek (Jul 18, 2006)

Don's right, Wichita Falls had the highest official temperature except for some places in AZ and the only places you hear about the extreme heat in the news is in places like New Jersey and all the northern states where they panic when it gets to 90 degrees. The DFW area only hit 105 officially.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 19, 2006)

90 degrees over here yesterday, forcast to hit 100 today, for Scotland that IS unusually hot.[xx(][]


----------



## woodwish (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />I don't get it? You guys can dish out a couple of hundreds of dollors to buy pen kist but you can't get an AC unit? []
> 
> Maybe there should be a group buy for AC units![]



Wow, I would agree!  I installed operating AC while the interior of my shop was still under construction.  It is a combo AC/heat but I think I have only turned on the heat once for a few hours. The only place I go without AC is my pool, but it was hot enough this week to consider it (pool temp today 93).[8D]


----------



## Texas Taco (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />turned 12 pens on Sunday- 103 in Dallas, no ac in the shop. Turn up the fan, crank up a little Stevie Ray Vaughn, and have a good time in the sauna.......er, shop.



Turning with Stevie, it don't get much better than that...........[8D]


----------



## Texas Taco (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Am I the only one who has a shop with heat and air, and a constant 70F all year?? It sure is nice.



The reason I bought my current house, A/C and Heat in the shop.  Just need to get the stereo hooked up and ........


----------



## Pipes (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hemibee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I have heat for winter here in Mi BUT to add air to my shop thats in 2and1/2 car garage well IMO its not worth it for the very few days its to hot to turn I just take the day off :O) I like working with the BIG door open 6 months or more of the yr and only reaally need heat about 4 to 5 months depending on how bad the winter is ! The last few have been mild IMO ....I sure do not panic ayt 90 degrees here BUT at 95 to a 100 well IMHO thats to hot to plow and Iam not willing to spend good money on AC that would be used in like 5 to 6 day a yr ! I am a AC freak in my house.... I expect to sweat and like to :O) in my shop !!! .....I weigh in at over 300 lbs and hate heat but I play golf in about any HOT weather its the dang humid conditions here that a kill ya :O) 90 degrees here and 75% humidity is wild and will ill ya ![8D]






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## turff49 (Jul 21, 2006)

We are finally getting a break from the heat. Humidity and dew point are going up though. Not sure which is worse. High this weekend only 87-90 dew point though will be 76 and humidity at 88. Yikes! And it's not August yet. Geeze we have to put up with this until around November.
Brian


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2006)

Supposed to be less humid and cooler today although I couldn't tell it from the humidity when I left the house this morning. It should at least let me get back into the shop. I tried to turn two last night for an order I got, but I was wringing wet within 3 minutes and just felt miserable so that was the end of that. Hopefully, I'll be able to turn them tonight.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 21, 2006)

All you softies, especially from Texas! Can't you take a little heat. []

I survived the "heat wave" of '80 in Ft. Worth. Around the 10th or 12th of June, 1980, it it 110Â° around noon and then we had above 100Â° EVERYDAY until mid-August when a huge but mild hurricane came ashore (around Houston/Galveston) and brought the temps down for a few days. I remember going to a ball game at Arlington Stadium that started at 7:00 PM (in July) and the temp was well above 100Â° on the field. Working on a freight dock loading and unloading trucks (at night) in Ft. Worth back then was HOT! For several days, it did not get below 90 at night.

What was it that Yankee general said? _ "If I owned Texas and h ell, I'd sell Texas and live in h ell." Well he could have both in one spot in '80. Hey fellows, One of my pride and joys was born there, another lives there now. I wasn't born there, but I went to school there as quick as I could get there. [8D]


----------



## coach (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />108* in Wichita Falls yesterday and the same or more today. My shop does have AC and Heat and I run the AC more than the heat. When Anthony reports 115, is that his golf score? We were the hottest in the nation, except for Arizona, over the weekend.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Don, I lived in Iowa Park when I was very young.  I describe the weather as the hottest place in summer, coldest place in winter with tornadoes in between!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lwalden (Jul 21, 2006)

Lee, I was working my first full-time job out of high school that summer (class of '79, had been there a little over a year) in a woodshop in Irving, Texas that was nothing more than a big metal building- steel girders supporting corrugated steel roof and walls, no insulation and no AC. We ended up having a few folks taken out with heat exhaustion during that summer, and they made everyone take a break every hour in order to drink plenty of water. Working that summer is a large part of what convinced me to pursue a career in banking (just think- air conditioning, lots of paid holidays, everyone has all of their fingers, and in most cases you have cuter co-workers....)


> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />All you softies, especially from Texas! Can't you take a little heat. []
> 
> I survived the "heat wave" of '80 in Ft. Worth. Around the 10th or 12th of June, 1980, it it 110Â° around noon and then we had above 100Â° EVERYDAY until mid-August when a huge but mild hurricane came ashore (around Houston/Galveston) and brought the temps down for a few days. I remember going to a ball game at Arlington Stadium that started at 7:00 PM (in July) and the temp was well above 100Â° on the field. Working on a freight dock loading and unloading trucks (at night) in Ft. Worth back then was HOT! For several days, it did not get below 90 at night.
> ...


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 21, 2006)

and in most cases you have cuter co-workers....

That's proably your biggest reason for working there.[}]


----------



## guts (Jul 21, 2006)

Get em monkey[][]


----------



## Pipes (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />All you softies, especially from Texas! Can't you take a little heat. []
> 
> I survived the "heat wave" of '80 in Ft. Worth. Around the 10th or 12th of June, 1980, it it 110Â° around noon and then we had above 100Â° EVERYDAY until mid-August when a huge but mild hurricane came ashore (around Houston/Galveston) and brought the temps down for a few days. I remember going to a ball game at Arlington Stadium that started at 7:00 PM (in July) and the temp was well above 100Â° on the field. Working on a freight dock loading and unloading trucks (at night) in Ft. Worth back then was HOT! For several days, it did not get below 90 at night.
> ...



I know about heat I use to UMPIRE decent quality of baseball and I have done 7 games in a day behind the plate all of them just so we could get done at a decent hour I had a large strike zone the hotter it got :O) 125 degrees on a ball field in all that gear a almost kill anyone IMHO ..I was in my 40's when I quit !! I have seen many young guys NOT drink enough water and pass out right on the field many times !![]And yes I have done it in Texas heat and Mi heat NO diffrence HOT is HOT add HUMID and now it can get serious :O)

I bet you never gave that poor plate ump a thought []  BUT then a good ump is one you hardly remeber was there after the game is over ! 






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## vick (Jul 22, 2006)

118 yesterday in AZ!


----------



## DFM (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />118 yesterday in AZ!



But it is a dry heat [].  I remember when it hit 120 in Carlsbad, it was like opening the door to hell everytime you went outside.  I would go to Wal-mart just to cool off.


----------

